# Generador 220/380 50hz 7450w



## icaro8 (Oct 21, 2008)

construccion generador 220/380 50hz 7450w


los molesto para preguntar donde puedo obtener información de calculo de bobinados estator ,rotor (impulsor) para poder construir un generador eléctrico de estas características .
me regalaron un viejo motor síncrono 10hp y la idea es poder reformarlo para armarme un generador eléctrico

tengo experiencia con bobinados de motores pero nunca trabaje con generadores eléctricos de ningún tipo con estas características

estuve recorriendo los distintos pos en el foro pero solo encontré temas relacionados con bobinados para motores monofásicos -trifásicos pero ningún tema relacionado con calculo de bobinado para generadores eléctricos

agradecería cualquier información de link apuntes o libro .


----------



## rele (Oct 29, 2008)

El sistema mas sencillo es poner un grupo de tres condensadores en conexion triangulo en paralelo con el motor, esto convertira tu motor en generador cuando gire a un 5-10% de la vel.nom (a causa del resbale invertido).
Los condensadores de servicio continuo y de la tension nominal.
Este tipo de generador con cargas activas funciona bien, si es para muy reactivas no es el adecuado y solo con rotor bobinado o magnetico podras dar servicio.
En este sistema se basan muchos generadores comerciales de 3500W pero de tanta potencia el valor y tamaño de los condensadores no resulta comercial toman una solucion mejor.
Te aconsejo hacer pruebas primero con un pequeño motor trifasico y despues conseguir condensadores de un viejo equipo compensador de reactiva fuera de uso.
En el mercado se venden gen. cada vez mas baratos, ten en cuenta los gastos antes de hacer nada pues puedes terminar gastando mas de lo que te costaria comprarlo.
Saludos


----------



## rele (Oct 29, 2008)

Perdon quise decir a un 5-10% por uncima de la vel. nom.


----------



## icaro8 (Oct 29, 2008)

ser rele n gusto:

ser muchas gracias por su respuesta 

seguire buscando mas información 

tambien pense en hacer algunas en el rotor como or ejemplo rebobinarlo y alimentarlo con dc corriente continua y convertirlo a un generador asincrono 

pero esto es solo teoria me falta mas información


saludos desde bs as rep argentina


----------



## fbesil (Nov 1, 2008)

Sr. Icaro8:

Si tienes experiencia en rebobinados de motores trifásicos, no vas a tener problema con el estator porque es lo mismo como motor, lo que cambia es el rotor que debe tener 4 polos para 1500 RPM 
o  2 polos para 3000 RPM del motor.
En el bobinado del rotor se aplica C.C. desde un regulador electrónico conectado directamente entre dos fases.
Para realizar pruebas se usan baterías (1 o 2 en serie) de 12 voltios de auto aplicadas por un reóstato en serie con el bobinado  del rotor. Ten en cuenta que debe llevar un par de escobillas para ese proposito.


----------



## Electricista (Nov 19, 2008)

Me parece que los condensadores ademas de ir en paralelo con la carga van tambien en un devanado auxiliar en caso de alternadores  . 
http://www.coes.org.pe/DATAWEB/2007/VARIOS/ARTICULOS/Art-Ing-Ramirez.pdf


----------

